# K-RADS or Holy Rollers



## ser3100 (Jun 2, 2006)

OK so im almost finished piecing my Riot frame together and all i need is tires. Im debating between the Maxxis holy rollers and the Kenda Krads. Also what tire size is better. I want some sorta meat under there but i also dont want to bog myself down. I was thinking either holy rollers in 2.4 or K rads in 2.3. Are the Kendas really the smaller of the two? Also, whats the difference in the bead? Jenson USA has the holy rollers cheaper for the 2.4 wire bead than the smaller steel. Whats the difference in the bead? These are the only two tires im looking at so any help would be appreciated.

Maxxis
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/TI502A02-Maxxis+Holy+Roller+60D+Tire.aspx

Kenda
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/TI401C03-Kenda+K-Rad+Tire.aspx


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

The K-Rads are going to be lighter by more than half a pound. (For the pair)


----------



## infagon (Jan 25, 2008)

personal preferance wut u like better they both tend to grip the same on dirt holyrollers i think r faster rolling on urban rides


----------



## cjcc55 (May 3, 2008)

I like the holyrollers better. the krads would always slide out on me at the skate parks.


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

holy rollers: heavier, more expensive, last a long time, durable sidewalls

K-rad: light, cheaper, wear isn't bad


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Really have to choose between those two tires? Their absolute **** imo. Look at:

Kenda Small block 8
shwable Table Top
maxxis larson tt
Intense Micro knoby


Just my 2 cents.


----------



## rayray74 (Sep 18, 2005)

Tioga FS100's are working pretty good for me.


----------



## ser3100 (Jun 2, 2006)

I was looking into the micro knobbies but with the amount of pavement riding compared to dirt riding will have them looking like slicks in no time. Im kinda budget building so the Schwallbe's are out since i havent seen em cheaper than $45. As for the other two, i know they are good and i may pick up either one for use out on the local bmx or 4x track.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

I've been really happy with the 2.4 Holy Rollers. I have them at around 65psi for urban riding on steel SS.


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

neither, get khe's : grippy and very light, roll faster than krads or holyrollers..


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

i am running a set of snafus that came when i bought my bike used, i thought to swap em out right away but they are working great so far

i am running knob job front, and rim job rear, and im pretty sure you can find them onsale for 15ish a tire. might be good if you are looking at budget stuff...

http://www.snafubmx.com/tab2_subNav11.php


----------



## killacitythrasher (Oct 23, 2008)

realy it is up to u what u end up buying
but if u need lots of rim protection id go with the hollyrollers they are more beefy 
the krads on the other hand have a thinner casing and just my opinion running both at high psi i think the krads are a lot faster but thats just me.

but really either is a good tire been happy with both


----------



## hardrocker77 (Sep 7, 2008)

I have run both of these tires within the last month, I had holly rollers in 26in and the krads in 24in, and imo they are pretty much the same tire except for tiny differences already mentioned. I like the krads better because they are cheaper and lighter, but its really all about what you want, and the holly rollers in 2.4 are REALLY big, and looked kinda funny on my bike, and would prob look funny on a riot with its small tubing, just my opinion.


----------



## skiz (Mar 27, 2007)

I have yet to try the hollyrollers, but i have 24" k-rads and dig them, a little slippery on concrete especially if its wet. but they are better than hookworms. I dunno this may be a little too beefy but i also like using 26" kenda tomac small bloc 8s... I think they are amazing, i don't rock too much urban on them but they roll really well and do well when i do.... the side wall is reasonably thick too.


----------



## twisty32 (Sep 12, 2008)

there both good but i would go for holy rollers


----------

